# To any who dabble in audio recording



## sotzo (May 28, 2007)

I'm trying to find a book or site on the web that has a lexicon of recording terms. For instance, "gain", "reverb", "loop", etc.

Any help is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (May 28, 2007)

sotzo said:


> I'm trying to find a book or site on the web that has a lexicon of recording terms. For instance, "gain", "reverb", "loop", etc.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated. Thanks.


Wikipedia would probably have a whole bunch of info. 

I couldn't give you definitions. After so long using this stuff without super theory training it just ends up being "that thing that makes the sound sound like that".


----------



## Dagmire (May 28, 2007)

Google is your friend.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 28, 2007)

Don't have time to list them all but here's some of my favorites. You can learn a lot by just nosing around in these forums.



http://www.homerecording.com/bbs/index.php?


http://www.bigbluelounge.com/forums/index.php

http://www.gearslutz.com/board/

http://www.tweakheadz.com/how_to_record_vocals.htm


----------



## sotzo (May 28, 2007)

Thanks to all!


----------

